# Online spielen mit nem Surf Stick ?



## Shamrock - Perenolde (8. August 2009)

Mein derzeitiges Problem besteht darin das in in einer Reha bin deren Ende noch offen ist. Erst am Dienstag habe ich nochmal ne Verlängerung um 2 Monate bekommen auf nun insgesammt 5 Monate.
Mein Internetanschluß zuhause kann nicht genutzt werden also wird er zum Ende des Monats auslaufen. Ich habe die letzten Jahre ohne großartig auf neue Preismodelle etc zu achten für ne 1,5 MBit Flat ohne Telefonflat 29€ + Telefonkosten gezahlt. Nicht weiter schlimm. 
Aber da ich in Zukunft wohl eher monatelang nicht zuhause sein kann frage ich mich ob ein SurfStick ausreichend ist um z.b. WoW, HDRO, WAR und EVE zu zocken.
Auf den Sticks steht zwar drauf das man damit BIS ZU 3,6 oder 7,2 Mbit erreichen kann aber ich meine was gelesen zu haben das es auch drauf ankommt wieviele Sticknutzer grade in einer Zelle sind. 

Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob ich mit nem Surf Stick manierlich WoW zocken könnte wenn wir mal Instanzen auslassen weil mit meinen 1,5 Mbit ging es die letzten Jahre ja auch in Ordnung. 

Was mich dann auch noch interessiert ist ob jemand ne Ahnung hat wieviel Traffic z.b. WoW pro Stunde verursacht weil ich auf den meisten Sticks lesen kann das die Surfgeschwindigkeit nach 5 oder 10 GB gedrosselt wird. 

MfG Shamrock


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. August 2009)

Shamrock schrieb:


> Mein derzeitiges Problem besteht darin das in in einer Reha bin deren Ende noch offen ist. Erst am Dienstag habe ich nochmal ne Verlängerung um 2 Monate bekommen auf nun insgesammt 5 Monate.
> Mein Internetanschluß zuhause kann nicht genutzt werden also wird er zum Ende des Monats auslaufen. Ich habe die letzten Jahre ohne großartig auf neue Preismodelle etc zu achten für ne 1,5 MBit Flat ohne Telefonflat 29€ + Telefonkosten gezahlt. Nicht weiter schlimm.
> Aber da ich in Zukunft wohl eher monatelang nicht zuhause sein kann frage ich mich ob ein SurfStick ausreichend ist um z.b. WoW, HDRO, WAR und EVE zu zocken.
> Auf den Sticks steht zwar drauf das man damit BIS ZU 3,6 oder 7,2 Mbit erreichen kann aber ich meine was gelesen zu haben das es auch drauf ankommt wieviele Sticknutzer grade in einer Zelle sind.
> ...


Erstmal alles gut für die Reha. 

Von dem Traffic ist das kein Problem, wurde neulich in einem anderen Thread ausgerechnet. Sind nur ein paar Kb.
Sorgen solltest du dir eher um den Ping machen. Der liegt bei UMTS deutlich höher, als wenn du über DSL spielst. 

Gibt es nicht die möglichkeit in der Reha einen I-Net Anschluss zu bekommen?


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (8. August 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Erstmal alles gut für die Reha.
> 
> Von dem Traffic ist das kein Problem, wurde neulich in einem anderen Thread ausgerechnet. Sind nur ein paar Kb.
> Sorgen solltest du dir eher um den Ping machen. Der liegt bei UMTS deutlich höher, als wenn du über DSL spielst.
> ...




ne keine chance auf inet dort. ich  war grade mal schaun und O2 bietet nen stick für 1 monat zum testen an.  ich nehm mir den einfach mal und wenns nix taugt für meine anwendungen hab ich halt verloren und schick ihn zurück.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. August 2009)

Shamrock schrieb:


> ne keine chance auf inet dort. ich  war grade mal schaun und O2 bietet nen stick für 1 monat zum testen an.  ich nehm mir den einfach mal und wenns nix taugt für meine anwendungen hab ich halt verloren und schick ihn zurück.


Wart mal bis heute Abend. Es gibt hier einige Leute im Forum die so ein Ding haben, die werden die genau sagen können was geht und was nicht.

Gibts auch keine ISDN-Verbindung?


----------



## EspCap (8. August 2009)

Ich hab zwar selber keinen, aber wir haben einen in der Gilde der teilweise darüber raidet. Der hat ziemlich oft Disconnects, die Latenz geht zwar meistens aber teilweise geht auch die nach oben. Kann natürlich sei dass bei ihm kein sonderlich gutes Signal ankommt, aber zum raiden würde ich es trotzdem nicht empfehlen.

Beim Traffic musst du dir wie schon gesagt keine Sorgen machen, ich glaube es waren ca. 20 MB pro Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und stimmt, nimm einfach mal bei O² den Stick für einen Monat mit und teste, das ist die beste Möglichkeit.


----------



## Wagga (8. August 2009)

Mach das mit dem O2-Teststick.
Was auch noch gut sein soll, Vodafone oder T-Mobile web n´walk stick.
Nimm aber ne Flate.
Kosten ca. 40 Euro/mtl.


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (8. August 2009)

also ich weiß das der o2 stick ins t-mobile netz ausweicht wenn kein o2 netz vorhanden ist. 
ich muss mal schaun weil das rehagebäude liegt auf einem berg ca 1500 m von der deutsch - französichen grenze und da oben wechselt die verfügbarkeit der netzanbieter teilweise von einer gebäudeseite zur anderen. in meinem zimmer z.b. habe ich D2 und im arbeitsbereich nicht ^^

ich les mich mal durch die  web n´walk sticks durch. danke


----------



## Dema-v2 (8. August 2009)

hab den o2 stick immer für die zeiten genutzt in der ich wache hatte...naja wow "flüssig" zocken is nich drinn zum farmen reichts ja, der von vodafone/t-mobile is da schon um einiges besser was die verbindungsgeschwindigkeit anbelangt


----------



## pampam (8. August 2009)

Dema-v2 schrieb:


> hab den o2 stick immer für die zeiten genutzt in der ich wache hatte...naja wow "flüssig" zocken is nich drinn zum farmen reichts ja, der von vodafone/t-mobile is da schon um einiges besser was die verbindungsgeschwindigkeit anbelangt



Wenn es um WoW geht, ist die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit aber nicht so wichtig. In einem anderen thread wurde doch gesagt, dass in einer Std WoW spielen ca. 20 mb heruntergeladen werden. Wenn ich das richtig ausgerechnet habe, macht das also im Durchschnitt 45,51 kB/s (Kilobit, nicht Byte).
Klar sollte man mehr haben, aber jede gängige Verbindungsmöglichkeit schafft ja mehr als 1000kB/s.


----------



## Dagobert26 (18. September 2010)

Ich habe jetzt monatelang den Surfstick von O2 benutzt und er hat immer einwandfrei funktioniert. Konnte problemlos WoW mit einer Latenz von 200-300ms spielen.
Seit ca. 3 Tagen liegt die Latenz aber (je nachdem, mit welchem Programm ich mich verbinde) zwischen 900-4000ms.

Ich hab schon gegoogelt nach Störungen im O2-Netz, aber nix gefunden. 

Übrigens wohne und spiele ich in einer Großstadt.

Jemand eine Ahnung, woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. September 2010)

Dagobert26 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt monatelang den Surfstick von O2 benutzt und er hat immer einwandfrei funktioniert. Konnte problemlos WoW mit einer Latenz von 200-300ms spielen.
> Seit ca. 3 Tagen liegt die Latenz aber (je nachdem, mit welchem Programm ich mich verbinde) zwischen 900-4000ms.
> 
> Ich hab schon gegoogelt nach Störungen im O2-Netz, aber nix gefunden.
> ...



Vielleicht weil der Background Downloader gerade den nächsten Patch runterläd seit ca. 3 Tagen? Schon mal geschaut ob der läuft?^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. September 2010)

Tote Threads sollte man ruhen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagobert26 (19. September 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil der Background Downloader gerade den nächsten Patch runterläd seit ca. 3 Tagen? Schon mal geschaut ob der läuft?^^



Habe ich kontrolliert - der läuft nicht. :-(


----------



## naero (24. September 2010)

Dagobert26 schrieb:


> Habe ich kontrolliert - der läuft nicht. :-(



Vielleicht das Datenvolumen überschritten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


evtl hat der Patcher oder etwas anderes das Volumen in die höhe getrieben ...
Vielleicht mal im Kundenlogin nachsehn.


----------



## OldboyX (24. September 2010)

naero schrieb:


> Vielleicht das Datenvolumen überschritten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aye, oder das Kleingedruckte im Vertrag lesen. Bei den meisten UMTS Verträgen wird man nämlich nach einer bestimmten Datenmenge von UMTS-max-Speed auf GPRS-Speed (oder weniger) gedrosselt und mit dieser Drosselung landet man nicht nur bei schlechteren Übertragungsraten sondern oft auch bei einem absolut unmöglichen Ping.


----------

